
Chives DNS resolver (1988) - fanf2
https://www.hactrn.net/hacks/chives/
======
exikyut
This appears to be a historical DNS relay for the TOPS-10 operating system.
I'm seeing references to it being both a server and a client, which makes
sense.

\- This contains two lines of info:
[https://books.google.com.au/books?id=Xb9O5yNS5GEC&pg=PA26&lp...](https://books.google.com.au/books?id=Xb9O5yNS5GEC&pg=PA26&lpg=PA26&dq=chives+dns&source=bl&ots=M9LpePZ2ls&sig=vHUBLtCUmN84Ll_hrDGmvpFMDik&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi_0brt3JLaAhWMxrwKHRfFDLI4ChDoAQg0MAI#v=onepage&q=chives%20dns&f=false)

\- ^F for "chives" for some interesting info in here:
[http://www.sorbs.net/faq/rfc2308.html](http://www.sorbs.net/faq/rfc2308.html)

From this sourcecode:

\- Info:
[https://www.hactrn.net/hacks/chives/SOURCE/-READ-.-THIS-.5](https://www.hactrn.net/hacks/chives/SOURCE/-READ-.-THIS-.5)

\- An early form of the MIT license (? I THINK):
[https://www.hactrn.net/hacks/chives/SOURCE/COPYRIGHT.NOTICE....](https://www.hactrn.net/hacks/chives/SOURCE/COPYRIGHT.NOTICE.2)

------
cbsmith
Not sure what I should be looking at here.

~~~
exikyut
I added some hazy notes as a top-level comment.

